# JBA exhaust any good?



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any history or opinions on JBA exhaust for the GTO? Any input would be appreciated.
Charlie


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

jba's kick ass....i sell the shortys have them in stock and also have the midpipes in stock


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

If your emissions laws allow it, go with the long tubes, they make more power.


----------



## K STYLEZ (Aug 30, 2006)

Its a very nice system. The sound is awesome - similiar to a chambered muffler sound, but a little more subdued. Powerful sound but not annoying when cruising.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

You have any sound clips?????????????


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

OH MY GOD DUDE! I just put mine on, and let me tell you, SICK! I was like holy sh*t when my buddy rev'd it up and did a drive by. I'm asian and my eyes were like this... No drone, Magnaflow Corsa Borla SLP Spintech Aeroturbine Flowmaster I've either had these(4) or heard them(3) and I'll tell you, I was going to go with the Corsa, glad I didn't. Saved myself at least 450 bucks. Trust me, get the JBA, and you'll fall in love. I know a guy in Cali who will sell you a Volant and JBA catback for 845 shipped. Just let me know. Slap on the JBA's light em up and you're eyes will go like this  Oh, and by the way, my goat is bone stock except for the JBA's...I'll be putting on the Volant tomorrow.......:seeya:


----------

